# Flag poles with LED lights on them...Why?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Bit of a rant really....

Last week whilst away there were 3 caravans (NOTE...not MH'ers) who had those black flag poles that you can buy (telescope jobbies) but instead of flags they had run strips of LED lights up them which changed colours in a variety of ways.

As the site wasn't massive so they didn't need them to find their way back, all I could think of was "What a waste of money!" and "Why?"

imho they looked absolutely gash!

Just saying :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Light pollution


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They were Caravan Club members?????


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

EJB said:


> They were Caravan Club members?????


Couldn't tell you Ted: we were on a commercial site and I didn't want to get too close in case I contracted terminal stupidity!

Graham:smile2:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Heavy or light pollution?

Anyway just be thankful you don't see their houses at Christmas!

PS Why do they have them? Because they can!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

same as the tools who put them up on their dashboards when on site. just why?? is it a "look at me, aren't I clever" ploy of some sort??


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

It is so that when they fly their drones at night to oggle into your MH they do not hit the poles on return.:laugh:

The other question i why do they have the oles in the first place ?...

......Oh I know ....its so they can decorate them with LEDs


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Philistines, wont get my flag pole out then. although I dont have leds but you all know that at most festivals the best flagpole gets free entry into next years festival dont you?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Lighten up everyone!! (see what I did there??)

I quite like them - it gives the site a "festive air" and suggests (to me at any rate) the people involved are likely to be approachable and light-hearted (rather than a bunch of "grumpy buggers"...)

We haven't got a pole but do have some Aussie solar powered "fairy lights" across the front of the van.

Most people here at La Manga have some sort of external decorative lighting

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HarleyDave said:


> )
> 
> We haven't got a pole but do have some* Aussie solar powered "fairy lights" *across the front of the van.
> 
> Dave


Very clever ....using Aussie solar power to light up lights in N.Hemisphere darkness.:laugh:

Pull the other one.

Geoff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Not my idea of tasteful - but why not live and let live?

If they like it why shouldn't they do it (as long as it doesn't affect others)?

Getting upset about trivial things like this usually leads to heart attacks and the like, we all do it but it's not good for us.

In any case, how would those with impeccable taste recognise the ones with poor taste if they didn't have fairy lights to identify themselves? :wink2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Upset is too strong a word...I just think they looked like tossers tbh :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I wanted one of those poles but couldn't think of anyway to attach it to the van!


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Says someone with a big draig on the back of his van,    
Ok calm down, its your fault we had the one on the front of ours, i aint letting Mrs T see you avi, she will no doubt want one of them next,
Just going to down scale it on the new van,
Live and let Live, 
Misty


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Jeez wind your neck in, it harmless, who cares


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I carry a Pole around in my MH, but I would never stick her outside with red lights - people might get the wrong impression.:surprise:


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Taking this thread one step further, what is deemed good taste and what is deemed bad, just so I know next time we are out and about. :laugh::laugh:

M


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Shaggin out side = bad taste. Shaggin inside = good taste. &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

:smile2:Why flag poles at all.....?????


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

OK then - if we are discussing what some folks deem bad taste...

What about personal numberplates - naff or what?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree with Harlydave live and let live as my wife likes m (I a cannot afford divorce)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> OK then - if we are discussing what some folks deem bad taste...
> 
> What about personal numberplates - naff or what?
> 
> ...


The naffiest naffness of all naffidity, and then some more naffness! :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We bought a flagpole + penguin to fly from it at the Shepton Show several years ago as many of the other MHF owners had such things rigged - the area that we occupied was large and there were literally hundred's of MH around, we flew the penguin on the Sunday and have never flown it since..... 

I suppose that I could see it being used on a very large, busy showground if we went to the International MH Show 

The pole and penguin are still there but we have never been to a location where it might be of benefit....

But LED lights? I can only assume they go out until well after it is dark and need the clues they get from such displays......

Not for me......

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HarleyDave said:


> OK then - if we are discussing what some folks deem bad taste...
> 
> What about personal numberplates - naff or what?
> 
> ...


And those folks who drive around in MHs with the manufacturer's name cut into their radiator grill? - with no embarassment or shame, or not enough to cover it up.:surprise::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

brillopad said:


> Jeez wind your neck in, it harmless, who cares


Bit harsh - we are only having a bit of fun...I don't think anyone is at the stage where necks have been winded out tbh :smile2:

Chill

Graham :smile2:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Fun Fun you on the right forum,,,,,,  
Misty


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with those who've wound their necks out, apparently. What an odd expression.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, I'm going to stick my neck out here and suggest that if the riposte to someone who is critical of something that others have no problem with is to "wind yer neck in" - it follows that said neck must have been "wound out" in the first place.

Innit?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, I'd assumed as much.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> The naffiest naffness of all naffidity, and then some more naffness! :grin2:


dog, I must be naff then!

I've had my personalised plate a lot longer than I've had motorhomes and as I change the motorhome less frequently than my car, it seemed like the best place to put it.

so - nerrr.... :wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

_*"Wind one's neck in / out"*_ presumably refers to turtles or tortoises (including the Galapagos Giant one) who can pull their heads in to the shelter of their shell for protection, or push it out if they feel confident. :nerd::frown2:

That would suggest that those members who have "pushed their necks out" have *VERY *thick skin........ :surprise:

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> dog, I must be naff then!
> 
> I've had my personalised plate a lot longer than I've had motorhomes and as I change the motorhome less frequently than my car, it seemed like the best place to put it.
> 
> so - nerrr.... :wink2:


Poser. Naff Poser it seems.

EDIT: I just realised I have one on my car. It was on when I got it though so it doesnt count.


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

Well we must be the naffest of naff tossers then as I have a personal number plate and also got a flag, flag pole and sometimes have solar LEDs on the pole.
And to top it off, we have LED strip lights on the underside of the awning canopy which change colour like a disco - and I like cranking the brightness up on them as well.
Ace or what?
Our 2yr old loves them and whilst she's not moaning, it's a bonus to us.
Each to their own I say.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GAVLAD said:


> Well we must be the naffest of naff tossers then as I have a personal number plate and also got a flag, flag pole and sometimes have solar LEDs on the pole.
> And to top it off, we have LED strip lights on the underside of the awning canopy which change colour like a disco - and I like cranking the brightness up on them as well.
> Ace or what?
> Our 2yr old loves them and whilst she's not moaning, it's a bonus to us.
> Each to their own I say.


Were you in Cheshire last week?

Graham


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Were you in Cheshire last week?
> 
> Graham


Nah - too near Wales! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GAVLAD said:


> Nah - too near Wales! :grin2::grin2:


Phew thank God for that...we could do without your lot tbh

Graham>


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Phew thank God for that...we could do without your lot tbh
> 
> Graham>


:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Upset is too strong a word...I just think they looked like tossers tbh :grin2:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


So you've flogged yours then and become an evangelist like an ex smoker.

> >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> OK then - if we are discussing what some folks deem bad taste...
> 
> What about personal numberplates - naff or what?
> 
> ...


If yours said HD Dave, I'd be okay with that, but if you had a BMW 325i & it said BMW 325 I'd think it was really stupid, naff and the vehicle belonged to a total idiot more so if it was on an Audi as you'd sold the Beemer, do they not get that it has all the info already put there on the assy line, takes Moron to whole new level.

I have a personal one as it happens it has my name on it, seemed a good idea at the time, but common sense caught up with me before I actually bought the reg No to go with the plate, still got it, and the reg No is still for sale, but so far I've resisted, but one day I might just buy it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> So you've flogged yours then and become an evangelist like an ex smoker.
> 
> > >


Wife wouldn't let me buy one so I'm bitter and twisted...:laugh:

...and I am also an ex smoker as it goes (40 a day kicked on 01/01/04: not at midnight but only after I'd finished my last pack :smile2

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm going to put my wind breaks up as well.
Now that's opened a whole new can of worms! (Especially when we are on an aire)(may get table,chairs & washing line out) haha


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GAVLAD said:


> I'm going to put my wind breaks up as well...


Yep we bought some of those at a show last year and use them to stop people walking across our pitch when on a site >

Graham :smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't forget to leave your grey water valve open too, people really appreciate that.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Wind breaks?

Like me you have obviously had a chunk of bowel removed.

_Gallaf rhechi i Gymru!!_

:wickedfart:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> OK then - if we are discussing what some folks deem bad taste...
> 
> What about personal numberplates - naff or what?
> 
> ...


Nope, I don't have an opinion on this. Neck firmly wound in. Last time I brought the wrath of god (small g) down on my head, Is he still a member, I wonder?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

it's the local mobile knocking shop showing open for business


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I love my personal plate, so there!

Cheers
AU14 NCF


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

chilly said:


> I love my personal plate, so there!
> 
> Cheers
> AU14 NCF


Toyota Aygo - any good?


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Dunno, I made it up:wink2:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

chilly said:


> Dunno, I made it up:wink2:


lol :grin2:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have unique registration mark (correct name) plates on my car and on the MH.

They are the ones issued when the vehicles were new!


----------

